# bio oil safe to use in pg??



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, Ive been using bio oil and have just notice its got vit a in it, Are we not supposed to avoid this in pg?

Am 16 weeks pg.

Thanks 

Love Shellyjxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly 

Wow 16 weeks already!!! Hope all ok   

During pregnancy women are advised to avoided taking excessive amounts of vitamin A (in the form of retinol) but you still do need to take vitamin A in your diet. Although it is contained in the Bio oil it's perfectly safe to use in pregnancy as quantities aren't excessive. I very much doubt that it is absorbed into the blood stream via the skin in large amounts (can't find detailed product info on the kinetics of the product but can't imagine there is much if any that gets into the body via the skin)

All the best
Maz x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Maz, will continue to use it in the hope that I dont get stretch marks!!

Hope all is well with you .

Love Shellyjxxx


----------

